# DIY RGBW power LED



## rebel (3 Aug 2018)

Hi everyone,

I've noted these power leds on the interwebs and thought whether one could use them to build an aquarium light..... This would reduce any issues with colour spotting and somewhat simplify colour control as you should be able to just adjust each channel independently.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10-...2815-484c-ab2a-eff99e7f315a&priceBeautifyAB=0

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/25p...3289-4a57-a674-dfab868d5c89&priceBeautifyAB=0

Perhaps a heatsink like this... Which will make positioning of LEDs easier.
https://www.ledsupply.com/led-heatsinks/makersheatsink-slim

The multiple wires per LED might be tricky to navigate however.

I think one could probably use the LM317 + TC421 to control each channel but will need to calculate the size of the resistor required.

Any thoughts or experience with this type of LED?


----------



## zozo (3 Aug 2018)

rebel said:


> Perhaps a heatsink like this... Which will make positioning of LEDs easier.
> https://www.ledsupply.com/led-heatsinks/makersheatsink-slim



Very nice and intersting heatsink setup! Unfortunately the shipping is rather spicy..


----------



## rebel (4 Aug 2018)

zozo said:


> Unfortunately the shipping is rather spicy..


No doubt. It would be a rather long and heavy piece of shipping. It is the best heatsink I've found so far, and will be very nice for a neat look after the DIY.


----------



## zozo (4 Aug 2018)

http://www.satisled.com/Wholesale-Discount-accessories-miscgear-heatsink-housing-for-diy_c383.html

May have something usefull too in their collection at a beter price..


----------



## mow said (14 Aug 2018)

Dont know if im late @rebel  but here
https://www.tme.eu/en/details/rad-p3698_1000/radiators/stonecold/

And also dont make things complicated lol . Use 1w or 3w leds mix and match to get the colour you desire.


----------



## rebel (15 Aug 2018)

mow said said:


> Dont know if im late @rebel  but here
> https://www.tme.eu/en/details/rad-p3698_1000/radiators/stonecold/
> 
> And also dont make things complicated lol . Use 1w or 3w leds mix and match to get the colour you desire.


Never too late! I am very patient and take time with my DIY builds. Often far too long!


----------



## rebel (15 Aug 2018)

btw I have ordered some of these LEDs to try them out. I am planning on a 120cm build in a couple of years so weighing up my options. It would be awesome to have a sleek but DIY light. Otherwise I may consider something like a Chihiros RGB or similar.


----------



## mow said (15 Aug 2018)

Honestly you can achieve it. A friend of mine i helped build a good unit but honestly just get 1w leds and you are good to go. No need for those rgb stuff you want colours mix your leds. Remember those are 12w the heat they will produce will kill your leds quicker unless you have big heatsinks.My unit gets hot on 1w leds if i had 3w i dont think they would last long. As you said you want it to look sleek 1w leds and you wont have to use ugly heatsinks.You want rgb copy this layout also you have 5 channels on the tc420 by this you can use each channel with 1 colour. RGB /channel 1= R /channel 2 =G /channel 3 =B / channel 4&5 =W


----------



## Barbara Turner (15 Aug 2018)

Take care with heat buildup, the cooler you can run them the longer they will last.
Order yourself some spares just I case you get anything wrong or have any faulty LED's.

I think they recommend staying below 33 watts per foot without adding fans. Thermal paste will also help. Personally I would stay well below this.

https://www.ledsupply.com/led-heatsinks/makersheatsink-slim

For control, I run each colour in series then use a buck converter and a muliltimeter meter to set the max current. I still run at 2/3rds max recommend current as kept blowing LED's.


----------



## rebel (16 Aug 2018)

Thanks guys! I will keep those tips in mind. 

I don't intend to drive them at full capacity.

I can experiment with them on the cheap. The heat sink is the main expense TBH! Everything else can be used for other purposes etc etc....I meddle with electronics a bit.

I am tempted to buy a 'cheaper' 4 foot light just to salvage the heat sink. 

@mow said , I will have a look at that layout. 1W LEDs are cheap to come by of course....

@Barbara Turner , My plan is to drive the LEDs at 60% max..probably around 50%. Sometimes this can shift the colour slightly.


----------



## Barbara Turner (16 Aug 2018)

rebel said:


> I am tempted to buy a 'cheaper' 4 foot light just to salvage the heat sink



You might find it's pretty thin and only works with a few watts if of LED's. I'm sure I came across a few extrusions on alibaba that would be suitable. 

I really want to get one machined from aluminium billet.. Its just no longer a cheap light. 

I'm off to China next week for work, I'll have to see what I can find.


----------



## mow said (16 Aug 2018)

@Barbara Turner lucky you if i was in china i will make sure they make me a custom pcb board with smd leds.


----------



## rebel (30 Aug 2018)

Hmmm... They seem to have already done this.... 

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RGB...778e-4b55-bc0b-cf77871325aa&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## rebel (7 Sep 2018)

Barbara Turner said:


> I'm off to China next week for work, I'll have to see what I can find.


I would love to hear what you find....


----------



## rebel (7 Sep 2018)

Barbara Turner said:


> buck converter


Any links to this?


----------



## Barbara Turner (7 Sep 2018)

rebel said:


> Any links to this?



I bought 5 I think of these, I got a slightly better price. 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/332716916409

I ran them off  two laptop power supplies. 
I didn't want to go above 60v to advoid the risk of electrocuting myself.


----------

